# Smoothie photos



## Jaynewise (Feb 5, 2016)

If anyone has a smoothie cockerpoo could you please post some photos. Stanley is14 wks now moulting not a curl in sight. He is getting a few tufts round his bum and legs. I really want his hair to grow x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is very cute.  Have you concerns about allergies or the mess of shedding or is it just the surprise of getting an unexpected coat type that has you so interested in this topic? Some posters seek out this smooth coat type, others seem to think it is a drawback. Either way he is as cute as a button. You might just have to accept him for how he is.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

He is very adorable! My smoothie does not resemble him. She is 75% American cocker spaniel, so no surprise there. She came home very curly in my opinion, but turned smooth in the first month or so. 

Smoothies are just as good as the curly wooly ones! All cockapoos are beautiful


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Tanzy around 12 weeks before first haircut and Tanzy at 14 weeks after first haircut. Her fur grows fast!


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Updated Tanzy photos to follow  My smoothie is almost 8 months now. The weather has been perfect for walking lately. Spring is very much upon us in South Carolina.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Tanzy is gorgeous and has the most soulful eyes. She must be a wonderful confidante.


----------



## Spicey (Apr 26, 2016)

hi

i am waiting to meet my first cockapoo pup, being born today!! - they are f1b, bred back to a cocker spaniel, so i guess that my pup will have a flat or smooth coat - any one else got a similar pup? just wondering how their coat may turn out. Would love to see any photos


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

I think, looking at other dogs, Whisky is a mixture with more of a look of a poodle!


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Not sure if Pepper is defined as a wavy puppy (slightest wave) or a smoothie puppy... She does not shed and no curls.

F1 Cross


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

She's very sweet looking, however she is defined!


----------



## Suzie Johnson (May 25, 2016)

Awww, too cute.


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

Such a handsome boy he is.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Spicey said:


> hi
> 
> i am waiting to meet my first cockapoo pup, being born today!! - they are f1b, bred back to a cocker spaniel, so i guess that my pup will have a flat or smooth coat - any one else got a similar pup? just wondering how their coat may turn out. Would love to see any photos


Check out above pictures of Tanzy. She is an f1b bred back to cocker spaniel! Here are a couple new ones, the last one is her summer cut for all the 100F+ days we keep having:









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

